# ușă de biserică



## cornculapte

Vreun echivalent în engleză pentru expresia "ușă de biserică" ?

_Nici ea nu e tocmai *ușă de biserică*, deși ar părea la prima vedere._


----------



## pro_niger

Nu ştiu dacă există o expresie echivalentă, dar eu aş traduce propoziţia ta aşa:

 She is not a/no saint either, (al)though she might look like one at first/ it might look so at first (glance).


----------



## cornculapte

Da, așa mă gândeam și eu inițial. Credeam totuși c-o fi vreo expresie echivalentă.
Mulțumesc totuși.


----------



## farscape

"Pillar of church" ar putea fi expresia echivalentă în engleză, folosită poate ceva mai puțin frecvent decât cea în română.




Later,


.


----------



## farscape

Am mai întâlnit expresia "a staple of virtue" care totuși s-ar potrivi mai bine cu "un monument de virtute". Contextul este totuși esențial...


Later,

.


----------



## cornculapte

Mulțumesc.


----------

